# Second-Hand E-Cigarette Smoke: Healthier Than Regular Cigarette Smoke, but Still Contains Some Toxic



## Jase (5/9/14)

I'm not sure if this has been posted (if so, could the mods delete or merge it please) but an interesting article.



> Despite a 10-fold decrease in overall exposure to carcinogenic particulate matter, researchers find increased levels of certain toxic metals in second-hand smoke from e-cigs


 
Article

Online Study







Interesting when tied up with the other study on normal breathing done in Los Angeles. What's interesting to me is the component side of things as the focus is usually on the juice and their contents and not the actual device or it's components.

The dailymail also elected to publish this but with their usual 'OMG this stuff will kill you' sensationalism style of BS. I didn't bother to attach their article.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (5/9/14)

Lol if this is true in any way what I doubt I must be the tin man

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jase (5/9/14)

Oops, I messed up the link. I'll fix it in a while with the link to the article and the study. That's what happens when you start work at 4am.


----------



## Alex (5/9/14)

Notice the values in the graph for zinc:

zinc-ecig : < 1200
zinc - cigarette: 8300

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (5/9/14)

so what about those vitamin pills that contain Zinc for the iron needed in your body :\


----------



## Jase (5/9/14)

Exactly the point. I firmly believe is that e-ciggies are healthier than stinkies (No chest cough or phlegm anymore). We all know that e-cigs are not healthy, what we vapers do know is that it is HEALTHIER than our stinkies we were addicted to.

What is needed are baselines on what the average human being inhales / exhales normally in their everyday environment vs e-cigs vs smoking. 

Industry is allowed to pump billions of cubic liters of various toxins into the atmosphere and the world hardly bats an eyelid. Even the controlling bodies have determined that X amount of Y is 'acceptable' but an e-cigarette is going to kill you dead till you die! I think the world in general has it's priorities wrong that's a topic for another conversation altogether.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (5/9/14)

Jase said:


> Exactly the point. I firmly believe is that e-ciggies are healthier than stinkies (No chest cough or phlegm anymore). We all know that e-cigs are not healthy, what we vapers do know is that it is HEALTHIER than our stinkies we were addicted to.
> 
> What is needed are baselines on what the average human being inhales / exhales normally in their everyday environment vs e-cigs vs smoking.
> 
> Industry is allowed to pump billions of cubic liters of various toxins into the atmosphere and the world hardly bats an eyelid. Even the controlling bodies have determined that X amount of Y is 'acceptable' but an e-cigarette is going to kill you dead till you die! I think the world in general has it's priorities wrong that's a topic for another conversation altogether.


 
Check this out
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/scientists-find-the-same-ecig-toxins-in-regular-human-breath.4937/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jase (5/9/14)

Yup I read that, thanks Alex


----------



## DoubleD (5/9/14)

Jase said:


> Exactly the point. I firmly believe is that e-ciggies are healthier than stinkies (No chest cough or phlegm anymore). We all know that e-cigs are not healthy, what we vapers do know is that it is HEALTHIER than our stinkies we were addicted to.
> 
> What is needed are baselines on what the average human being inhales / exhales normally in their everyday environment vs e-cigs vs smoking.
> 
> *Industry is allowed to pump billions of cubic liters of various toxins into the atmosphere and the world hardly bats an eyelid. Even the controlling bodies have determined that X amount of Y is 'acceptable' but an e-cigarette is going to kill you dead till you die! I think the world in general has it's priorities wrong that's a topic for another conversation altogether*.


 
I wish common sense was common, then more people could understand this. Well said Sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (12/9/14)

I have been concerned about the solder (lead) used on some coils as it heats up to the same degree as the coil itself and this lead vapour is inhaled.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (13/9/14)

Disregard my post above as it was read on Tapatalk and the pics (graphs) did not show.
While I'm here I must add. Been here in Portugal for 3 months and saw an ecig user for the first time two days ago and I live
in a city. No suppliers here either so have to import from Totally Wicked in Germany. Hope this is not a reflection for the rest
of Europe.


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/9/14)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Disregard my post above as it was read on Tapatalk and the pics (graphs) did not show.
> While I'm here I must add. Been here in Portugal for 3 months and saw an ecig user for the first time two days ago and I live
> in a city. No suppliers here either so have to import from Totally Wicked in Germany. Hope this is not a reflection for the rest
> of Europe.


See if you can have a chat to @Tom he seems to not have issues getting good juice. Also I haven't seen resistance wire being soldered but rather zapped, just the 2 wires being melded together no added material.


----------

